# Lunch



## debodun (Aug 27, 2016)

What foods come to mind when you hear the word "lunch"?


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 27, 2016)

Sandwich


----------



## Pappy (Aug 27, 2016)

PBJ sandwich and juice of some sort. Maybe a salad instead of sandwich. A very light meal at our place.


----------



## Gemma (Aug 27, 2016)

Nothing.  I don't eat lunch because we eat such a late breakfast.


----------



## IKE (Aug 27, 2016)

I always have two pieces of toast or one toasted english muffin at 7ish to get something on my stomach for my morning pills........since mama still works it's something lite for lunch, it's always one apple and then something like cheese & crackers, a baloney sandwich or maybe a bag of Ramen noodles.


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 27, 2016)

soup


----------



## Cookie (Aug 27, 2016)

For lunch guests I like to make a spinach quiche and salad with club soda/juice drink or tea and ice cream for desert.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Aug 27, 2016)

In the winter I think of soup. In the summer I think of big slices of our Jersey tomatoes with mayo,salt and pepper, on white bread. Another favorite I have when I'm positively sure I won't be in close contact with anyone,for obvious reasons, are thick slices of sweet onions,a little salt, and nothing else on white bread.


----------



## HazyDavey (Aug 28, 2016)

Fruit then some nuts.


----------



## bluebreezes (Aug 28, 2016)

I suppose it depends if you're asking about what one might eat for one's own lunch, or if you were invited to a luncheon. Sandwiches and salads seem common, but it seems anything goes. I sometimes even have a bowl of cereal for lunch if I'm feeling too lazy to food shop.


----------



## debbie in seattle (Aug 28, 2016)

What's ever left over in the fridge.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Aug 29, 2016)

Nothing very exciting!

Usually it is soup, salad, leftovers, fruit and cottage cheese, an egg sandwich, a hot dog, sardines on crackers, etc...


----------



## fureverywhere (Aug 29, 2016)

I usually don't have time to eat till late afternoon but for most folks I suppose lunch would be a salad, sandwich, maybe some yogurt or fruit. Funny story, when I was a kid I remember getting in trouble when an aunt asked if I had supper yet. Apparently in the farm country there wasn't "lunch". There was breakfast very early morning, supper was at noon time and the biggest meal of the day. 

Dinner was after dark and might be something easy to fix. Being a farmer was hard work so it made sense. But as a kid I didn't understand. I thought supper meant dinner. It was only one o' clock in the afternoon so I said no. My aunt thought they were starving me because I hadn't had supper yet.


----------



## debodun (Aug 30, 2016)

fureverywhere said:


> I usually don't have time to eat till late afternoon but for most folks I suppose lunch would be a salad, sandwich, maybe some yogurt or fruit. Funny story, when I was a kid I remember getting in trouble when an aunt asked if I had supper yet. Apparently in the farm country there wasn't "lunch". There was breakfast very early morning, supper was at noon time and the biggest meal of the day.
> 
> Dinner was after dark and might be something easy to fix. Being a farmer was hard work so it made sense. But as a kid I didn't understand. I thought supper meant dinner. It was only one o' clock in the afternoon so I said no. My aunt thought they were starving me because I hadn't had supper yet.



Sometimes lunch, dinner and supper are interchangeable terms. Where I grew up, our family had three meals a day which we termed breakfast, lunch and dinner. But some of my childhood friends ate breakfast, dinner and supper.


----------



## Grumpy Ol' Man (Aug 30, 2016)

Since I work out on the road during the week, I have a separate routine for "road" and for "home".  On the road, I eat a waffle and yogurt at my hotel breakfast room.  Then I always have sardines and crackers for lunch.  When home for the weekend, I have cold cereal... usually Honey Nut Cheerios... for breakfast.  Lunch on weekends can vary as to what leftovers are in the fridge.  Road or home, our little heavier meal is "supper".... not "dinner"!  We ain't fancy 'nough to have "dinner"!  :>)  I know they recommend against eating heavy before bedtime.  We have attempted, over the years, to eat a little healthier at suppertime. 
I never eat out while on the road.  Always take veggies or soup.  Mix in a little meat the wife freezes in small containers.  That's my supper while on the road.


----------

